# Burly Maple Logs



## gvwp (Aug 3, 2013)

Pulled these burly Maple logs out of the woods yesterday. All grew in a clump and are covered in burl. Also cut a few burly Black Locust on the same job. 

[attachment=28706]
[attachment=28707]
[attachment=28708]
[attachment=28709]
[attachment=28710]


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2013)

Ugly logs + fun milling x addicted wood nuts = nirvana. 

Do the math.


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 6, 2013)

gvwp said:


> Pulled these burly Maple logs out of the woods yesterday. All grew in a clump and are covered in burl. Also cut a few burly Black Locust on the same job.



Should saw out some interesting stuff. I find it amazing how much wonderful material we can cut from what the commercial mills call pallet grade. I almost never mill wood that would bring over $250/MBF delivered to the buy yard in fact much of it they would not even take for pulpwood. A guy came to my house yesterday and paid me a little over $100 for 2 boards of KD rock maple with tap holes. The log would have been almost unmarketable for anything other than firewood. I had only my time and .35/bdft for the KD invested. We have too much fun


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 6, 2013)

sprucegum said:


> gvwp said:
> 
> 
> > Pulled these burly Maple logs out of the woods yesterday. All grew in a clump and are covered in burl. Also cut a few burly Black Locust on the same job.
> ...



One man's garbage is another man's gold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmyjames (Aug 6, 2013)

sprucegum said:


> gvwp said:
> 
> 
> > Pulled these burly Maple logs out of the woods yesterday. All grew in a clump and are covered in burl. Also cut a few burly Black Locust on the same job.
> ...



Exactly, the mills miss out on the best wood! What are those crazy people thinking wanting only straight grain wood....... how boring..... crazy stuff makes woodworking so much more interesting!


----------



## gvwp (Aug 6, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> sprucegum said:
> 
> 
> > gvwp said:
> ...



I love visiting logging sites of other companies and going through the scrap piles they leave. Very often we find large burls and knarly pieces they have cut out and left behind. I've tried to educate local loggers to save those burls.


----------



## jimmyjames (Aug 6, 2013)

gvwp said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> > sprucegum said:
> ...



Don't do that! Then they wouldn't leave you those gems to scavenge!


----------



## gvwp (Aug 6, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> gvwp said:
> 
> 
> > jimmyjames said:
> ...



Well I suppose that's true but the number of piles we get to search are few and far between. Loggers we work with are many and if they bring them to us its a lot less work.


----------



## Darkmoorwoods (Aug 15, 2013)

Be very cautious and as soon as it starts to go down, quarter away on a pre planned route.. if you have to, drop your saw.. I often do..these are some of the most dangerous trees to fell, they can literally explode, they can twist and jump as well


----------

